

Ask HN: What is the impact of opening FB and Twitter offices in Vancouver? - gummify

How will the opening of new Facebook and Twitter offices in Vancouver, Canada affect the city and will it affect the Bay Area (i.e. recruitment of Canadians)?
======
t1m
One of the reasons the big SF/Valley companies are opening Canadian offices is
that even Canada's most expensive cities (Toronto, Vancouver) are a relative
bargain. Engineering salaries are lower, rents are cheaper, and government
money is plentiful (SRED, etc).

I think it will do two things to Vancouver's startup ecosystem. In the short
term it will be painful as you lose talent to the better funded new
competition. In the long term it is a win as the big companies validate the
Vancouver 'brand', increasing exposure and attracting new investment.

